# Cleaning up heavily rusted Westpoint



## yooper

If I am able to pick up the Westpoint it will need some serious refinishing. What would be the best way to reomive the rust from the bike? It looks to be totally chromed. 

Thanks!


----------



## krazi

I would try a chrome polish, meguires, mothers, or turtle wax. or if you're feeling rich, have it 'blasted and re-chromed.

krazi


----------



## kingskid

Try some fine steel wool, a little w-d 40 or comparable, and good old fashioned elbow grease. Good quality plating usually cleans up pretty nice. Wipe clean and buff with a terry cloth towel or flannel baby blanket. (an old one, of course...lol)

Robert


----------



## hbbeachbummin

I've been restoring old cars, motorcycles and bicycles and have literally tried every "miracle" product out there to get rid of rust. I finally found the absolute BEST thing out there, it's called Safest Rust Remover and is a bit expensive if you're only doing a few parts but if you regularly have rusty items well worth it. As far as I know you can only buy it online, I've talked to the owner/inventor of the product and he's really nice to deal with if you have any questions. It doesn't harm paint, decals, chrome, rubber etc, it actually improves aged rubber, grips etc and makes them more pliable. It doesn't work in "minutes" but I've taken off rust as thick as a nickel by soaking overnight. I bought a solvent tank with a recirculator pump and 10 gallons and have done several complete bicycles and lots of misc. parts and still using the same stuff although it has lost some of it's kick. Oh, and it's non-toxic, non-flammable, no acids, biodegradable and environmentally safe. The website is www.safestrustremover.com and he also sells a pretty good degreaser but I've used better ones. Feel free to email me if you have any questions.


----------

